# Independent/Art House/World Cinema Recommendations



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Please post your favourite independent, arthouse or world cinema recommendations please. I noticed we don’t have a thread for this. 

My Fiancé bought me the “Louis Malle Collection” on Blu-ray disc. 

Lift to the Scaffold
Les amants
Zazie dans le Metro
Le Feu Follet
Le souffle au coeur
Lacombe, Lucien
Black Moon
My Dinner with Andre
Au Revoir les Enfants
Milou en Mai

If I had to recommend one film perhaps Black Moon.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for bringing up Lift to the Scaffold. I've been meaning to see it because of the Miles Davis soundtrack. 

Personally, I think Jean Cocteau's Orpheus has very interesting visuals and special effects.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

As the OP stated favorite in the singular, I'll post:

"Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai"


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for bringing up Lift to the Scaffold. I've been meaning to see it because of the Miles Davis soundtrack.
> 
> Personally, I think Jean Cocteau's Orpheus has very interesting visuals and special effects.


You're welcome the soundtrack is good and does fit with the film. I would highly recommend for the film alone to.



Joe B said:


> As the OP stated favorite in the singular, I'll post:
> 
> "Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai"


Please don't limit yourself on my account I just wanted a space to talk about and recommend this of cinema without it getting drowned out by the more mainstream. Truth be told I'm struggling to find new things to watch so this thread has a hidden agenda.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Probably half of my watching is movies outside of the major US studios. It depends on the genre that interests you, because of what you lump togher as "world cinema" is actually huge. This is an interesting blog with 259 movies
https://moviessansfrontiers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Jacck said:


> Probably half of my watching is movies outside of the major US studios. It depends on the genre that interests you, because of what you lump togher as "world cinema" is actually huge. This is an interesting blog with 259 movies
> https://moviessansfrontiers.blogspot.com/


I added several labels for that reason. I don't like "World Cinema" as a term either but people know what you mean. Personally I love European cinema and not just French, British and German but smaller scale cinema from the Nordic and Slavic countries as well as my own Nederlands.

My fiancé and I are big fans of Japanese cinema both live action and animated. His children love Studio Ghibli much more than modern Disney films. I'd also mention a lot of good films have been coming out of Turkey and Iran recently. *Once Upon a Time in Anatolia* by Nuri Bilge Ceylan is one I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Ad Astra said:


> .....Truth be told I'm struggling to find new things to watch so this thread has a hidden agenda.


Are you aware of The Criterion Collection? If you are not, this is a great place to start finding those 'new things' to watch.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Joe B said:


> Are you aware of The Criterion Collection? If you are not, this is a great place to start finding those 'new things' to watch.


Thanks Joe yes I am but thank you. They are expensive but worth it here in Europe as distributors here take much longer to release films old and new. I didn't have any Criterion discs until I met my Fiancé. His region free Blu-ray player changed my life. 

Unfortunately I'm finding more and more films that don't have a blu-ray release yet never mind a UHD release. Starting to worry some films will just be lost to time/VHS tape.

Do you own any Criterion?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

^^^
I have around 100 Criterion releases. Some, like the "Zatoichi: The Blind Swordsman", contain 25 movies on 9 Blu-rays. I've got everything they have in the samurai genre. Some, which are not available as Blu-ray, I have on DVD. Since my player upscales DVD to 4K and has a Darby video chip, the picture on those movies is really excellent. I've got most of the early Hollywood films, with a focus on the screwball comedies, as well as many other foreign films. They do cost more, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Joe B said:


> ^^^
> I have around 100 Criterion releases. Some, like the "Zatoichi: The Blind Swordsman", contain 25 movies on 9 Blu-rays. I've got everything they have in the samurai genre. Some, which are not available as Blu-ray, I have on DVD. Since my player upscales DVD to 4K and has a Darby video chip, the picture on those movies is really excellent. I've got most of the early Hollywood films, with a focus on the screwball comedies, as well as many other foreign films. They do cost more, but you get what you pay for.


My fiancé enjoys Kurosawa's films I can take it or leave it. I prefer early Hollywood and "Indie"/Art House films, mostly non-English.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have so many favorites of this type, but here are a couple recent discoveries i’ve made that i’ve loved:

girlhood (2014) dir. celine sciamma
pather panchali (1955) dir. satyajit ray
the cranes are flying (1957) dir. mikhail kalatozov
woman in the dunes (1964) dir. hiroshi teshigahara
love and pop (1998) dir. hideaki anno
starlet (2012) dir. sean baker


----------

